# I FINALLY have goats! My ND girls



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Its been a long time coming. Tons of research, fence building, and more research. I finally have goats on the place! (to go with the chickens and horses, dogs, cats, and 1 guinea pig)

The older doe is 11.5 years old. A friend of mine has ND's and placed her with me to keep the baby company. Her name is Melissa May. She is registered, and very sweet. 

The little gold baby is Disney! She is ADGA/AGS reg (pending) and as cute as they come! 

What do you think? We hope to show Disney in 4H and have a little family milk herd. Oh, and make LOTS of cheese. LOL. We may also try some of the shows. I plan to go down to the Summer Sizzler in Frenchtown this sunday, the 21st to watch and learn as much as I can!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Grats!! Super cute.....love the first pic


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a unique looking doe! Very cute, congrats!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations! I remember how excited I was when we got our first two kids. I am sure you will have a lot of fun showing.

That first pic is priceless!


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

I think Disney looks like a baby deer! She is too cute. 8) Coming around and starting to learn that petting is nice, and if you come when I call, I'll give you treats!


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Is Gold a color you don't see as much in ND? I've been looking for a long time, and haven't seen many colored like her.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to the short side ... LOL  Congrats ! adorable !


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

The gold one is adorable! I think i will have to add ND's to my heard!


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! We are super excited to have started our little dairy herd! Looking forward to fresh milk next year (unless I can find a doe in milk or a bred doe sooner). They are so much fun! I haven't gotten anything done since they got here. LOL. I'm always out playing with the goats! My daughter is 5.5 yo and is teaching the little one to lead on leash, and has a list of tricks to teach her. 8)


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

WyndwardFarm said:


> Is Gold a color you don't see as much in ND? I've been looking for a long time, and haven't seen many colored like her.


Yes they are quite common, they come in different shades of gold as well. Here is one of our solid golds...little more red/brown than your girl. Your girl is super cute!


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice! I'm glad thats what I have to look forward to! 8) I love the gold color.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very cute, congrats!


----------

